# Flounder Ft Pickens?



## dave222 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am new to gigging! I went to Ft Pickens several times last year and only saw one flounder! On every trip however, I did see a tiny turtle! Please help?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and my father in law used to flounder from deer point to town point and back.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ft Pickens is only good during the fall run the rest of the it's a ghost town.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Ft Pickens is only good during the fall run the rest of the it's a ghost town.


Yeah......I read that on here too. Worse than Destin Pass and Alabama Point.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would like to do some floundering some time this fall. My dad took me quite a bit when I was growing up on the Texas Coast and loved it. Anyone want to take on a refresher course?!?!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't gig the turtle. 
Pickens is good during the fall run, starting soon, but be careful where you go. Some areas are off limits.


----------



## mattkinz (May 8, 2008)

I'm interested in the fall run, will someone post it when happens, or is it predictable? If so, when can it be expected? mk


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Fall run will start right after a good cold snap, I have been taking about 2-3 last couple of times I went wading a small area. It will be better after the next full moon.


----------

